# Наше творчество > Сам себе режиссер >  Видео от Мамы Тани

## Мама Таня

Здравствуйте! Может я как то не так начала. Поправте если что. Хочу поделиться своми работами, послушать критику. Получить советы. И познакомиться с новыми людьми.

----------

nina7400 (09.02.2016), Мурчик (03.02.2016)

----------


## Мурчик

Добрый вечер, критиковать не могу. Ибо сама только начала осваивать создание роликов из фото, вы молодец. Песня очень хорошая.

----------

Мама Таня (04.02.2016)

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Хочу поделиться своми работами, послушать критику


Таня! привет! с открытием тебя темы!!! Думаю, всем будет полезно!
На серьезную критику просто сейчас времени нет... может чуть позже! Но очень мне понравилась песня.
И теперь навскидку по быстрому - кое-где фото выскакивают за рамки! Черно-белые фотки лучше всего корректировать, а то получается не айс! 
Нет в клипе стиля одного!!! У меня тоже так раньше было!!! То так фотки листаются, то эдак.....
И еще... ну, это мое личное! Не все фоны с цветами приемлю!!! Редко мне нравится цветочный фон... почему? не могу сказать!!!
И еще... попробуй глянуть в интернете готовые стили, проекты! И сразу поймешь, что надо!!! и Как надо! Сейчас многие пользуются готовыми проектами! Но это не значит, что ты скачал и тупо вставил фотки, понятно, что нужно внести свою лепту, да и под конкретного человека покреативить!

----------

Мама Таня (04.02.2016)

----------


## Мама Таня

Здравствуй, Зоя. Спасибо за твои советы. Учту обязательно. Давайте учиться вместе!!!! :Vishenka 30:

----------


## Львовна

Привет, Танечка!  Я в проф. тонкостях создания роликов совсем не спец...Поэтому критиковать не буду. Картинка немного пестрит- это да. Но зато доброты, настроения и трогательности в этом ролике очень много.Песня классная!!!Мне кажется, что для первого опыта очень даже здорово!

----------

Мама Таня (09.02.2016)

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> Песня классная!!!


Согласна с Леной! Таня, а можно песню в студию? или хотя бы название и исполнителя!

----------


## Мама Таня

Девочки! Здравствуйте! Спасибо за ваши оценки, советы. А песня вот она https://yadi.sk/d/5qkxQKGgoXfSL. Как раз скоро праздник :Tender:

----------

nina7400 (09.02.2016), Львовна (20.02.2016)

----------


## Елена Мамаджанова

Привет Таня! Подскажи пожалуйста, как сюда видео загрузить?  :Blush2:

----------


## Елена Мамаджанова

Кажется, разобралась) только с сылками. А сюда как? https://youtu.be/PxFk7zr3ux0

----------


## Елена Мамаджанова

https://youtu.be/3p_38I7urEI моя работа

----------

